# 1980s bow strong mobile home 14'by70'



## Adam Brandt (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi I am curious of some feed back I want to install a light weight metal roof on my mobile home we just purchased but I want to do it sort of odd the trailer is 14' wide has bow string trusses there are some low areas. but was thinking about buying 16' sheet metal and expanding all the way across the roof on the bow strings, this would take the weight of the original metal out. I was going to pack the roof with new installation as well. Thoughts on this, can it be done safely without too much weight bearing on walls. Btw the walls are standard 2by4 studs. Framed nicely. Flooring is over 1" thick. I need input


----------

